# Thomson Tg585v7 DSL Modem not accepting default User ID & Password



## beersha (Mar 24, 2010)

Guys
I have the same issue
I did a rest to my TG585v7 (by Qtel) and now the broadband & internet LED's are not blinking,
Do I need to setup again?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: My Thomson Tg585v7 DSL Modem not accepting default User ID & Password*

Yes, after a factory reset, you have to configure the router again.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It's best to have your own Thread, I have created one for you here. I see that you are getting assistance.


----------

